
Larry Page blasts white space FUD on capitol hill - jmcannon
http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20080926-page-blasts-whitespace-fud-on-capitol-hill.html
======
swombat
Well, that's certainly not an evil thing to fight for. Go Google!

~~~
cdr
Maybe not evil, but certainly self-interested.

~~~
Prrometheus
Nothing wrong with self-interest. The market leads self-interested people, as
if by a hand made of invisible spectrum, to act for the public good.

~~~
walterk
It's in my self-interest to rob you if I can get away with it.

It's also in my self-interest to strong-arm my way to a monopoly and charge
more than the efficient price.

It's also in my self-interest to prevent workers from obtaining bargaining
power.

It's also in my self-interest to start a weapons manufacturing company and
make campaign contributions that will increase the probability of wars taking
place.

Seriously, it's not like anyone here needs to be convinced about the power of
capitalism. But not even Adam Smith was so naive as to think there was
_nothing_ wrong with self-interest, or that it _always_ worked out in favor of
the public good.

Sheesh.

~~~
yan
I think what Prrometheus was trying to say, that just because it was in self-
interest, doesn't necessarily make it evil.

------
r00k
Yeah! Down with Python! Wait...

------
pchristensen
I thought it would be about sparse web design. :)

This is awesome and three cheers for LP!

~~~
dfranke
I thought it was going to be about the nonsense rumor from a while back that
Google could save the country $HUGE_AMOUNT of electricity by changing their
background to black.

